# Neues Template von tomens studios



## tomens (19. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiss leider nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Forum reinschreib. Wenn nicht
bitte verschieben oder löschen....

Ich habe ein Template heute erstellt und wollte es von der tutorials.de Community
bewerten lassen.

Vielen Dank für Beiträge


----------



## cameeel (19. September 2005)

Bitte an die Regeln halten:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials173946.html

 Der Thread wird demnach bald gelöscht.

 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## tomens (19. September 2005)

hallo,



> Wenn nicht bitte verschieben oder löschen


.
ja gibt es kein forum wo man seine screenshots präsentieren kann?

vielen dank für antwort!

tobias


----------



## Maik (20. September 2005)

Screenshots kannst du in der Creative Lounge vorstellen.


----------

